# Harry and Meghan's Netflix Show



## Mizmo (Dec 5, 2022)

Will it ever end ??..

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...eghan-Markle-drop-Netflix-trailer-royals.html


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 5, 2022)

Overacting 101  -  
"Alright Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my close-up"​


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 5, 2022)

What a couple of whiners. 

I won't be watching.


----------



## Jaiden (Dec 5, 2022)

There's something distinctly unappealing about people who air their grievances against family in public.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm not really up on the "royals". I keep forgetting which brother is the heir and the other isn't, and who married who. whose kids are whose kids. I don't know if it's the UK's tabloid hype; but it seems the royals are in some "reality" TV show. You have a hissy fit, then sit in front of a camera and defend yourself. There's all this intrigue and backstabbing going on.
The Windsors  VS. The Kardashians.


----------



## Raven (Dec 5, 2022)

This is the couple who wanted privacy but they seem to have forgotten
that and now are looking for publicity of any kind.
I am very tired of both of them.
He needs to get a backbone and stop running down his family but I think
that is too much to hope for.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm not really up on the "royals". I keep forgetting which brother is the heir and the other isn't, and who married who. whose kids are whose kids. I don't know if it's the UK's tabloid hype; but it seems the royals are in some "reality" TV show. You have a hissy fit, then sit in front of a camera and defend yourself. There's all this intrigue and backstabbing going on.
> The Windsors  VS. The Kardashians.


Just remember the One who is the Heir to the Throne is NOT the one married to an American ex game show hostess !


----------



## hearlady (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm glad my life is small and totally unnoticed.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 5, 2022)

What a couple of narcissistic whiners. They claim to want privacy, but they come out with this nonsense. I won’t be watching.


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

They are the lowest of the low, I can't stand them.

It's a shame they can't lock Haznoballs in the tower for treason, as for his mattress actress wife, I wonder what shade of bronze she will be this time.

God, they disgust me, Time for Charlie boy to strip them of their titles, and if he hasn't got the testicular fortitude to do so, step down and let William have the throne.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 5, 2022)

Tish said:


> They are the lowest of the low, I can't stand them.
> 
> It's a shame they can't lock Haznoballs in the tower for treason, as for his mattress actress wife, I wonder what shade of bronze she will be this time.
> 
> God, they disgust me, Time for Charlie boy to strip them of their titles, and if he hasn't got the testicular fortitude to do so, step down and let William have the throne.


 You said it all for me Tish.....
I  think the Royal Family should be allowed to sue them for defamation of character or some fekin thing


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 5, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Will it ever end ??..


Just as soon as people stop paying attention...


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Just as soon as people stop paying attention...


Or even stop 'paying', as the case may be...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> Or even stop 'paying', as the case may be...


..dam Netflix... even they know that the Ex Quiz show hostess will do or say anything for money... and her little puppy dog is trained to obey


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 5, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm not really up on the "royals". I keep forgetting which brother is the heir and the other isn't, and who married who. whose kids are whose kids. I don't know if it's the UK's tabloid hype; but it seems the royals are in some "reality" TV show. You have a hissy fit, then sit in front of a camera and defend yourself. There's all this intrigue and backstabbing going on.
> The Windsors  VS. The Kardashians.


Good thing I don't have cable TV.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Caught lying again... today..

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...footage-Donald-Trumps-lawyer-Katie-Price.html


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> You said it all for me Tish.....
> I  think the Royal Family should be allowed to sue them for defamation of character or some fekin thingView attachment 254107


I agree with you 100%


hollydolly said:


> Caught lying again... today..
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...footage-Donald-Trumps-lawyer-Katie-Price.html


Seriously, they are just making it up as they go, who steals someone else's crowds? 
How desperate can they get?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Tish said:


> I agree with you 100%
> 
> Seriously, they are just making it up as they go, who steals someone else's crowds?
> How desperate can they get?


I know... she's absolutely evil IMO..


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Caught lying again... today..
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...footage-Donald-Trumps-lawyer-Katie-Price.html


I guess their media staff got it wrong. Not enough research done on background consequently misinformation.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 6, 2022)

My problem with this, how are their children going to feel when they grow up and look back on these times because going forward it will get quite turbulent. I cannot understand why they are doing this, well for the almighty $ but I thought Harry was better than this and he had such a close relationship with his brother. Even if they reconcile it will never be the same.


----------



## Della (Dec 6, 2022)

This leads more credence to the speculation that, Ngozy Fulani was working for them when she tweeted that Lady Susan Hussey had asked her where she was from at that reception.  The reception where she wore African dress and pretended to not understand what Lady Susan was asking her.  Lady Susan was just doing her job, making polite conversation with the guests.  

Since Fulani had always supported Meghan and Harry on her Twitter account it seemed fishy that she would charge someone at the palace with racism just before this Netflix opening.

Sadly, the royals asked 83 year-old Lady Susan to resign, rather than defend her, because Meghan and Harry have made them fear for the fate of the Crown if their slanderous charge of racism is believed.

Funniest line of that promo, "There's an hierarchy at the palace." Duh,  you think?


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Speaking of Ngozy Fulani, check this out, her description, of her use of African clothing.
The woman is a fraud, one week she is from Nigeria the next day God knows from where.

I believe Camilla was her target, but poor Lady Susan got caught, I believe Charles and William reacted too harshly.

The worst thing is if the mattress actress went to her organization asking for help, she would be turned away because she wouldn't be dark enough, just like she has done to others.

She has accused Charles and Camilla of violent abuse against the mattress actress.
FTLOG when will the Palace take legal action?

The Fulani surname is known as a slave trader.


https://www.tiktok.com/@notwoke101/video/7173331992967220486


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 6, 2022)

Tish said:


> Speaking of Ngozy Fulani, check this out, her description, of her use of African clothing.
> The woman is a fraud, one week she is from Nigeria the next day God knows from where.
> 
> I believe Camilla was her target, but poor Lady Susan got caught, I believe Charles and William reacted too harshly.
> ...




I can't help but wonder about this "violent" abuse...will it be revealed  as to what it actually was.....
meanwhile the lovely Kate and a little more update on the gruesome twosome

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ease-stunning-loved-black-white-portrait.html


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> My problem with this, how are their children going to feel when they grow up and look back on these times because going forward it will get quite turbulent. I cannot understand why they are doing this, well for the almighty $ but I thought Harry was better than this and he had such a close relationship with his brother. Even if they reconcile it will never be the same.


it never will be the same even if they do reconcile, you're so right... just as it never was when the Queens Uncle and father became estranged after one of them took himself a twice divorced American wife way back in the 30's...  of whom from what I can see.. looked like a veritable angel compared to this Manipulating Madam  of modern Day...

Unfortunately when Brains were given out Harry was at the tail end of a long queue.. unlike his smart but extremely devious  wife and  his smart brother and his wife Catherine , so he's totally unaware of the wider picture...


----------



## Mike (Dec 6, 2022)

I wonder what they will do if they are exiled, just
like the Queen's uncle was, any time that he came
to the UK from Paris he had to come alone I think.

You in America are stuck with them, I fear.

I liked Harry, but not anymore.

Mike.


----------



## Remy (Dec 6, 2022)

Whatever news feed shows up every time I get on the internet has a constant royal story on the front page. Every single time.  People must be clicking the links to keep this going.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

Remy said:


> Whatever news feed shows up every time I get on the internet has a constant royal story on the front page. Every single time.  People must be clicking the links to keep this going.


you would think they wouldn't...I certainly don't.. but it's verrrry annoying having this as our main lead stories every day!


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Just remember the One who is the Heir to the Throne is NOT the one married to an American ex game show hostess !


Right, but, I wish he'd take that game show hostess back to the UK, and they stay there forever.


Mike said:


> I wonder what they will do if they are exiled, just
> like the Queen's uncle was, any time that he came
> to the UK from Paris he had to come alone I think.
> 
> ...


Since he isn't an American, and shows no signs of becoming one, we can give him the boot anytime.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 6, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Since he isn't an American, and shows no signs of becoming one, we can give him the boot anytime.


No, we cannot.  Everyone on our soil gets Constitutional protection, and a reason, a good one, must be provided.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Right, but, I wish he'd take that game show hostess back to the UK, and they stay there forever.
> 
> Since he isn't an American, and shows no signs of becoming one, we can give him the boot anytime.


yep..and since she's an American and has no intentions of ever living in the UK,,..you can keep her and stick her where the sun don't shine..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

Pepper said:


> No, we cannot.  Everyone on our soil gets Constitutional protection, and a reason, a good one, must be provided.


Good....keep him.. and her.. and never let either of them cross their shadow in the UK again... hateful people..


----------



## Pepper (Dec 6, 2022)

She sure does have chutzpah!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 6, 2022)

There's a great market in the U.S. for post apocalyptic goods & services.  Perhaps she'd like to start a franchise?


----------



## Right Now (Dec 6, 2022)

Or, let's go back about 4 decades ago.....look who ended up on the throne now?  Whiney baby Charles, the little puppy dog and the outrageous Camilla who couldn't behave herself.  They were in every paper and scandal sheet round the world, and rightfully so.

Moral of the story.....No one should point fingers at anyone.  You can't pick and choose what goes on in that Un-royal family over decades.  Closing one eye to the past doesn't erase it from the rest of the world.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 6, 2022)

Mike said:


> I wonder what they will do if they are exiled, just
> like the Queen's uncle was, any time that he came
> to the UK from Paris he had to come alone I think.
> 
> ...


There are many here who are glad to have them as a couple.  Funny how no one acknowledges the good causes they rally around.    I'm glad they have made their home here, in America.


----------



## Remy (Dec 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> you would think they wouldn't...I certainly don't.. but it's verrrry annoying having this as our main lead stories every day!


You too then.    I can only imagine it might be even worse for you.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

Remy said:


> You too then.    I can only imagine it might be even worse for you.


yep...absolutely everywhere...


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 6, 2022)

Right Now said:


> There are many here who are glad to have them as a couple.  Funny how no one acknowledges the good causes they rally around.    I'm glad they have made their home here, in America.


I'd suggest they don't give a rodent's rectum about 'good causes', they are simply used as vehicles for self aggrandizement.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 6, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> I'd suggest they don't give a rodent's rectum about 'good causes', they are simply used as vehicles for self aggrandizement.


Nice talk!    But then, you are stating your thoughts.   Congrats on making me firm up my own post.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> I'd suggest they don't give a rodent's rectum about 'good causes', they are simply used as vehicles for self aggrandizement.


Precisely that...!!


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 6, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> I'd suggest they don't give a rodent's rectum about 'good causes', they are simply used as vehicles for self aggrandizement.


Perhaps I'll have to retract the above...after all, writing on bananas for hookers really tugs at the heart strings:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/83446...ana-messages-branded-offensive-by-sex-worker/


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Right, but, I wish he'd take that game show hostess back to the UK, and they stay there forever.
> 
> Since he isn't an American, and shows no signs of becoming one, we can give him the boot anytime.


Haha, I love it.


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> No, we cannot.  Everyone on our soil gets Constitutional protection, and a reason, a good one, must be provided.


Well, in that case, please keep him, I will throw in some money to get him spayed, and his rabies vaccine.


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yep...absolutely everywhere...


They certainly are everywhere, they have even overtaken Lady Colin Campbell's Youtube channel.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

Tish said:


> They certainly are everywhere, they have even overtaken Lady Colin Campbell's Youtube channel.


well tbf Lady C has spent a lot of time talking about them on her channel since Me Again first started lying several years ago... 

Have you signed her petition..to get Harry to have his titles and status removed


----------



## Della (Dec 7, 2022)

That's when I first discovered  Lady C,  after the Oprah interview.   I could listen to her for hours.


----------



## Been There (Dec 7, 2022)

The lady that comes to clean for me never has much good to say about either of them. I just listen and smile. She’s funny at times, especially when tries to talk in her fake cockney accent.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> No, we cannot.  Everyone on our soil gets Constitutional protection, and a reason, a good one, must be provided.


Oh, I dare say, we'd be able to find something to rid ourselves of good old Harry.


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

@hollydolly Oh, Hell yes, I sure have signed the petition.


----------



## Mike (Dec 8, 2022)

Leave him with his titles, if they remove the Dukedom of Sussex, the Earldom
of Dumbarton and Barony of Kilkeel, then he will be Prince Henry Wales, (I am
not sure if it would be "of Wales"), his mother was Princess of Wales and when
he was in the Army he used Wales as his surname, his wife would then become
Princess Henry (of) Wales.

Duke and Duchess are much lower in status, perhaps he is angling to get the
titles removed as well, he might even be organising the petition that you are
all so keen to sign.

Mike.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 8, 2022)

I don't get the coverage or emphasis on royalty lite. They're basically nothing but social media influencers.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2022)

It's so sad to see a 'former' prince going thru such a change in his life.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 8, 2022)

William is the Prince of Wales.  I think Harry would just be Prince Henry Windsor.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 8, 2022)

I am getting very, very tired of them.  I respect their decision to leave their royal duties behind and move to Americka!  However, those 2 remind me of something jumping from the pot into the fire.  They appear to be "media hounds."  Always on some show beating their ever boring drum.  If they did not want the royal duties and all the responsibility, why did they not just live like the rest of us common folk?  Apparently, they are loaded with money but they seem to be desperate to appear in the media.  

If you ask me they are in the same department as those Kardashians or however you spell their names.  Enough is enough!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

Tish said:


> Speaking of Ngozy Fulani, check this out, her description, of her use of African clothing.
> The woman is a fraud, one week she is from Nigeria the next day God knows from where.
> 
> I believe Camilla was her target, but poor Lady Susan got caught, I believe Charles and William reacted too harshly.
> ...


yep and it transpires she's the cousin of Harples..  personal photographer


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 8, 2022)

Frauds 'N Grifters R Us.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

Mike said:


> Leave him with his titles, if they remove the Dukedom of Sussex, the Earldom
> of Dumbarton and Barony of Kilkeel, then he will be Prince Henry Wales, (I am
> not sure if it would be "of Wales"), his mother was Princess of Wales and when
> he was in the Army he used Wales as his surname, his wife would then become
> ...


He cannot be Henry of Wales... that's Williams' official title as prince of Wales .. Harry's name is Windsor..he would simply be Prince Harry Windsor.. he only used Wales as pseudonym in the army  to save becoming a liability to the rest of the troop by the enemy...


There's a fast  growing petition to strip him of his Title, and therefore hers too... the least deserving couple probably in modern history of any kind of royal titles, they're an utter disgrace..


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 8, 2022)

The UK's backlash to the Sussex docuseries has prompted a few MPs to find a way to rid these two of their titles.  Parliament is on top of this now.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> The UK's backlash to the Sussex docuseries has prompted a few MPs to find a way to rid these two of their titles.  Parliament is on top of this now.


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ads-calls-Harry-Meghan-lose-royal-status.html


----------



## Jules (Dec 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ads-calls-Harry-Meghan-lose-royal-status.html


I hope it works. 

A well-known American podcaster, Adam Carolla rants about lots of things but these were all surpassed in his recent vitriolic rant against Meghan & Harry.  Two thumbs up to Adam


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2022)

*Aside from a sense of respect at the death of the Queen, I have paid little interest in the Royals*


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 8, 2022)

The reporting now  is  getting boringly repetitive  coz it is the  same old poor  mental Meghan story over and over and over....
........enough to drive us all mental....


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 8, 2022)

It's a shame they can't lock Haznoballs in the tower for treason, as for his mattress actress wife, I wonder what shade of bronze she will be this time.
********************************************

Haznoballs


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> It's a shame they can't lock Haznoballs in the tower for treason, as for his mattress actress wife, I wonder what shade of bronze she will be this time.
> ********************************************
> 
> Haznoballs


yep I suspect the amount of fake tan.. needed for her woe is me  act , depends on the  day


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 8, 2022)

dbm


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yep and it transpires she's the cousin of Harples..  personal photographer


It was definitely a set-up, and I still think Queen Camilla was the main Target.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 9, 2022)

I was walking this morning with my walking group and I mentioned what Harry and Meghan were up to.  I mentioned that they had enough money and they lived in luxury.  Someone mentioned that is the problem.  They have to go on all those TV shows and write a book or two to raised money to maintain their lifestyle.  

Hey, with inflation here, it costs more and more each year to hire gardeners, cooks, cleaning people and general staff maintenance.  I bet that the  Harry and Meghan are complaining that finding good help is getting harder and harder.  

https://pagesix.com/2020/08/12/inside-prince-harry-and-meghan-markles-new-california-estate/


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 9, 2022)

https://homesoftherich.net/2020/08/inside-prince-harry-meghan-markles-montecito-estate-photos/

One thing for sure:  I don't feel sorry for poor Harry and poor Meghan.  Just look at the photos of their "humble" little home.


----------



## Senenity (Dec 9, 2022)

I watched the first episode of Meghan and Harry. Boooring…

In one part of the interview with Opera, Harry portrays his wife comparing her to his mother,  how well she integrated in the role of royalty and describing her as being well accepted and  loved overseas. Such a poor comparison, after all she is an actress


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 9, 2022)

"Prince Harry & Meghan Markle  purchased this 5+ acre estate in Montecito, California for $14.65 million last year. The property, dubbed “The Chateau of Riven Rock”, boasts a main house, guest house, tea house and children’s house.
The main house features over 18,000 square feet of living space with 6 bedrooms, 12 bathrooms, foyer with staircase, elevator, formal living & dining rooms, gourmet kitchen with butler’s pantry, breakfast room, family room, library, billiards room with wet bar, home theater, gym, wine cellar, spa with massage room, garage and more."

Like I said before, good hired help is getting harder to find.  Even Harry and Meghan are feeling the effects of inflation.  I feel so sorry for them.  (Just my joke!)  Maybe this is what's wrong with our society?


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 9, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Like I said before, good hired help is getting harder to find.  Even Harry and Meghan are feeling the effects of inflation.  I feel so sorry for them.  (Just my joke!)  Maybe this is what's wrong with our society?


Put 'em in a trailer and give 'em some robots!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2022)

Tish said:


> Haznoballs


----------



## Jules (Dec 9, 2022)

Haznoballs.  Took me a minute.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 9, 2022)

I couldn't believe she'd have the gall to mock that curtsy she pulled when she met the Queen.  Nor, that Harry would just sit there and let her get away with her dissing his grandmother like that.  

Other than that, no big deal with this docuseries.  Waste of time for further viewing.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 9, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I couldn't believe she'd have the gall to mock that curtsy she pulled when she met the Queen.  Nor, that Harry would just sit there and let her get away with her dissing his grandmother like that.


If you couldn't believe it, then you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> He cannot be Henry of Wales... that's Williams' official title as prince of Wales .. Harry's name is Windsor..he would simply be Prince Harry Windsor.. he only used Wales as pseudonym in the army  to save becoming a liability to the rest of the troop by the enemy...
> 
> 
> There's a fast  growing petition to strip him of his Title, and therefore hers too... the least deserving couple probably in modern history of any kind of royal titles, they're an utter disgrace..


Well hollydolly, it is a pity that you didn't check your facts,
Before rubbishing my post!

He was born Prince Henry of Wales, this doesn't mean that
he is "The Prince of Wales", his brother was also named in a
similar fashion, Prince William of Wales, is who now the official
Prince of Wales.
https://royallineofsuccession.com/hrh-prince-henry/

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Mike said:


> Well hollydolly, it is a pity that you didn't check your facts,
> Before rubbishing my post!
> 
> He was born Prince Henry of Wales, this doesn't mean that
> ...


I think you need to take a chill pill I didn't ''rubbish your post''... I said he can't be called Prince of Wales, because William is the prince of Wales.. and I wasn't the only one to say it...  and that Wales was used as a pseudonym  instead of Windsor when he was in the army..  Now run along  and check your _own_ facts old man !!


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 10, 2022)

He said, "My name is Henry, but everyone calls me Harry. I have no idea why." Meanwhile, Harry doesn't have a surname traditionally as he has stepped down from royal duties he will be able to use the Royal family surname – Mountbatten Windsor.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> He said, "My name is Henry, but everyone calls me Harry. I have no idea why." Meanwhile, Harry doesn't have a surname traditionally as he has stepped down from royal duties he will be able to use the Royal family surname – Mountbatten Windsor.


I believe he was called Henry as part of the Royal traditional names.. but Diana much preferred Harry..to be his known name..


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I believe he was called Henry as part of the Royal traditional names.. but Diana much preferred Harry..to be his known name..


I remember when he was born, Diana said his name was Henry, to be called Harry.  She said much the same when William was born as she said he's to be called Wills.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I remember when he was born, Diana said his name was Henry, to be called Harry.  She said much the same when William was born as she said he's to be called Wills.


yes I remember that too...


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 10, 2022)

He could always take her name.  Harry Markle has a nice ring to it, sounds like a Hollywood press agent.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I think you need to take a chill pill I didn't ''rubbish your post''... I said he can't be called Prince of Wales, because William is the prince of Wales.. and I wasn't the only one to say it...  and that Wales was used as a pseudonym  instead of Windsor when he was in the army..  Now run along  and check your own facts old man !!


My goodness, Mike is a valued member of the sf family, loved and respected. It is understandable that during sf interactions, words may grow a bit heated around various subjects  from time to time,

but to treat this lovely man in such a demeaning and contemptuous fashion is completely unwarranted.  Also, “old man” is not a pejorative, but an accomplishment, sadly denied to many.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 10, 2022)

Ok Boomer


----------



## hearlady (Dec 10, 2022)

I wish Meghan had taken on the job to educate and represent and make her mark as making the royal family better. Instead she played the victim. Boohoo


----------



## Right Now (Dec 10, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> My goodness, Mike is a valued member of the sf family, loved and respected. It is understandable that during sf interactions, words may grow a bit heated around various subjects  from time to time,
> 
> but to treat this lovely man in such a demeaning and contemptuous fashion is completely unwarranted.  Also, “old man” is not a pejorative, but an accomplishment, sadly denied to many.


I would add that @Mike is a respected member of the SF family.  Mike, you set a fine example of a Brit from London.
You add value and integrity to your posts.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 10, 2022)

Right Now said:


> I would add that @Mike is a respected member of the SF family.  Mike, you set a fine example of a Brit from London.
> You add value and integrity to your posts.


QFT.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 10, 2022)

All in all, if one really wants to get technical, If King George VI had not changed the name to Windsor in 1917, Harry's last name would be Saxe-Coburg-Gotha.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 10, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> All in all, if one really wants to get technical, If King George VI had not changed the name to Windsor in 1917, Harry's last name would be Saxe-Coburg-Gotha.


That's a mouthful.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2022)

All this coverage  must be so  upsetting to the  Kardashian  clan. lol
 They must be in deep discussion  trying to figure out how to ONE UP  the current tabloid  trend.

I have a hard time taking  any of these people  seriously ....  It's too Hollywood for me.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> He could always take her name.  Harry Markle has a nice ring to it, sounds like a Hollywood press agent.


they are already referred to as Harkle...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

hearlady said:


> I wish Meghan had taken on the job to educate and represent and make her mark as making the royal family better. Instead she played the victim. Boohoo


..and the Irony is she was welcomed far more than previous royal Brides..by the Royal Family and the British people..


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2022)

I have no particular feelings either pro or con. But it seems to me that an awful lot of time, attention, and hostility is being expended in this thread toward a couple that apparently some of you really, really hate. (I have no idea why.)

If you think they are just attention-seeking jet setters, why stir up the pot and keep growling at them?  Wouldn't it make more sense to just pay no attention to them at all?


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 10, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to just pay no attention to them at all?


If only that was an option  -  problem is the constant bombardment of fabricated attention-seeking drama  -  it's like being in the middle of a field in a hail storm  -  you can't avoid it.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Dec 10, 2022)

I will never watch these crazies!


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 10, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I couldn't believe she'd have the gall to mock that curtsy she pulled when she met the Queen.  Nor, that Harry would just sit there and let her get away with her dissing his grandmother like that.
> 
> Other than that, no big deal with this docuseries.  Waste of time for further viewing.


I rather watch "Gunsmoke."  You can keep watch Harry and Megham crying and whinning about how their life is so unjust and so hard!


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I couldn't believe she'd have the gall to mock that curtsy she pulled when she met the Queen.  Nor, that Harry would just sit there and let her get away with her dissing his grandmother like that.
> 
> Other than that, no big deal with this docuseries.  Waste of time for further viewing.


Neither could I, It's beyond disrespectful.
I would like to blame it on her being a midrange narcissist and sociopath, but she seemed to gain to much pleasure from doing so.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 10, 2022)

Here's a little bit of something to take your mind off the topic of royalty, and Harry and Meghan and if you're tired of Gunsmoke reruns.

Curtsy to the queen?  To brits she is a queen, but to all the other countries, it's a bit like a fairytale.  If brits make her and the family special, that's up to them.  Remember the Pied Piper of Hamelin?  Fairytale.  The Emperor's New Clothes?  Fairytale.

I prefer to think she and royalty are only super special _in your minds. _ *They are people, real people*, for centuries.  *All men are created equal.   She, and the royal family are no better and no worse than the rest of humans in this world.*

Now, go after me for awhile .....I'm a real person, and I expect no one to curtsy to me.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 10, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Will it ever end ??..


Will people ever stop being negative?  @Mizmo, until people tend to their own imperfections, and not pull others down so we don't have to think of our own shortcomings, it will never end.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 11, 2022)

I just watched the first episode. Heartbreaking watching Diana footage and I can see how Harry was forever marked by that period and her death.
Yes, the paperazi are horrible and way overboard.
That said, the footage of their love getaway in Africa in the very beginning. Who was filming that?
The touching first hand holding. The love blosomming.....was a documentary already in the works?


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 11, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> "Prince Harry & Meghan Markle  purchased this 5+ acre estate in Montecito, California for $14.65 million last year. The property, dubbed “The Chateau of Riven Rock”, boasts a main house, guest house, tea house and children’s house.
> The main house features over 18,000 square feet of living space with 6 bedrooms, 12 bathrooms, foyer with staircase, elevator, formal living & dining rooms, gourmet kitchen with butler’s pantry, breakfast room, family room, library, billiards room with wet bar, home theater, gym, wine cellar, spa with massage room, garage and more."
> 
> Like I said before, good hired help is getting harder to find.  Even Harry and Meghan are feeling the effects of inflation.  I feel so sorry for them.  (Just my joke!)  Maybe this is what's wrong with our society?


And now I just read that the house shown was not even theirs.


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> And now I just read that the house shown was not even theirs.


It's all a huge Liefest, just like her Spot-a-lie podcast.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2022)

I haven't seen any indication that they are lying about the house, or the house not being theirs. But apparently they are sellng it because they want to buy a bigger house in a fancier neighborhood.

Is there something wrong with that?


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 11, 2022)

They did the filming in a house about 8 minutes from where they actually live.  I guess, it was so as not to interfere with their children's routine.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Is there something wrong with that?


Not at all.......if you're a fan of the in-your-face hypocrisy and self aggrandizment  in everything they say and or do.


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

I am not sure if you guys want to watch this, but it will give you a new perspective on this whole bovine scat documentary.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> Not at all.......if you're a fan of the in-your-face hypocrisy and self aggrandizment  in everything they say and or do.


Examples, please?


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 12, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Examples, please?


OK...for one, how about living in accommodations that are way beyond the dreams of the vast majority while jetting worldwide in private planes, staying in luxurious surroundings, so that they can lecture the less fortunate about not driving their cars to work?  There are many more, but I just can't be bothered to list them.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 12, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Will it ever end ??..
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...eghan-Markle-drop-Netflix-trailer-royals.html



It is beyond me why conservative sites like Breitbart and others carry so-called "news" on these two and other lusers like the Kardashians  (Kartrashians?).  At one time I admired Harry for someone of his social standing to not just join the military but stay in such a grueling position for 10 years, reaching the rank of Captain. He could have made a statement of his royal rank by staying a lot less.  The two tours he served in Afghanistan got my respect.  But now - you just don't do what he did to his grandmother.  It wasn't necessary.  Especially at her age.  He lost my respect with that action.

Here is a page showing his determination and training for his military career.

https://www.royal.uk/prince-harrys-military-career

I'm sure the UK residents are more than familiar with the info in the link above, but I thought I'd add it for any USA readers.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2022)

This is beginning to sound as partisan as a political battle. People are either downright hostile to H&M, or they like them, or are at least neutral about them. Their heels have been dug in from the get-go, and I suspect that Meghan was resented from the first moment she and Harry started dating. The reason is open to speculation.  But from the tone and nastiness of this discussion, I get the feeling that, at least for those who are opposed to them, there is absolutely nothing they can do or say that would change anyone's mind. The same is true of attitudes about Diana.

I'm still in the neutral camp myself. I did watch the Oprah interview, and found them kind of self-pitying and whiny, especially Meghan. And I just watched the first three episodes of this latest documentary,  which shows Meghan as much more likable. It also sounds like her family has had their share of controversies. The series is produced by Meghan, so who knows how much has been left out of the story?

But it's interesting how quick some of us are to leap into shouting matches and name-calling, with just a tiny smidgen of definite knowledge to go on.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 12, 2022)

Indiana Joe said:


> The two tours he served in Afghanistan got my respect.


From what I've heard, (rightly or wrongly), he was known as Bunker Harry while in Afghanistan...surrounded by security and rarely leaving the base.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 12, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Right, but, I wish he'd take that game show hostess back to the UK, and they stay there forever.
> 
> Since he isn't an American, and shows no signs of becoming one, we can give him the boot anytime.





Nemo2 said:


> From what I've heard, (rightly or wrongly), he was known as Bunker Harry while in Afghanistan...surrounded by security and rarely leaving the base.


I try not to believe 3rd party hogwash.  i'd like to see a lot more justification for believing that.  Lot of people are just full of jealous hate for different reasons.  Scum media who carry only that type of news are flagrantly successful by catering to them.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 12, 2022)

Indiana Joe said:


> I try not to believe 3rd party hogwash.  i'd like to see a lot more justification for believing that.  Lot of people are just full of jealous hate for different reasons.  Scum media who carry only that type of news are flagrantly successful by catering to them.


This, ostensibly, came from those in-country at the same time.  Jealous hate?  Personally I don't give excreta about him.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 12, 2022)

Sunny said:


> This is beginning to sound as partisan as a political battle. People are either downright hostile to H&M, or they like them, or are at least neutral about them.


You will notice in my first post on the subject I spoke only of Harry.  I never so much as alluded to the existence of his partner.  Why anyone would watch that Netflix crapola is beyond me.  It can't possibly contain anything of any worth.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 12, 2022)

I just finished episode two. I always like to see for myself before I comment on things.
Things can be taken out of context, don't you know.
Last episode focused on Harry's childhood. This one Meghan's.
Both from divorced families.
The paparazzi getting wolvier as they get engaged.
Can anyone be truly prepared?


----------



## Jules (Dec 12, 2022)

A FB group gives suggestions for shows Netflix & Prime.  I was expecting lots of comments for Harry and Meghan’s latest shows.  Mostly very, very negative.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 12, 2022)

I feel like Harry must know how bad that its going to be but its too late, he's attached, in love, and maybe because she's an actress he assumed she would be able to deal with it better than someone less known. 
At one point he talks about their shared vision of humanitarian issues and other common traits and thinks she is the one, I suppose, to take on royal duties. And one who could handle the attention.......


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 12, 2022)

As I have mentioned before my concern is their children, this will all be on record for them to read in the coming years. Family is family be it royal, be it rich, be it poor. What is it that everyone has to air their dirty linen in public , I know it makes for good ratings. I do not like what is going on, I do feel they should keep quiet. I feel very sad for the royal family that one of their own has turned against them and I think that in the long run all this negativity will takes its toll on H's mental health which I think is already fragile. We have heard that they have lost friends, that the residents of the exclusive area they wished to move to do not want them there. Why do they keep up this battle, what will their children think of them?


----------



## Della (Dec 13, 2022)

Sunny said:


> This is beginning to sound as partisan as a political battle. People are either downright hostile to H&M, or they like them, or are at least neutral about them. Their heels have been dug in from the get-go, and *I suspect that Meghan was resented from the first moment she and Harry started dating. The reason is open to speculation.*  But from the tone and nastiness of this discussion, I get the feeling that, at least for those who are opposed to them, there is absolutely nothing they can do or say that would change anyone's mind. The same is true of attitudes about Diana.
> 
> I'm still in the neutral camp myself. *I did watch the Oprah interview, and found them kind of self-pitying and whiny,* especially Meghan. And I just watched the first three episodes of this latest documentary,  which shows Meghan as much more likable. It also sounds like her family has had their share of controversies. The series is produced by Meghan, so who knows how much has been left out of the story?
> 
> But it's interesting how quick some of us are to leap into shouting matches and name-calling, with just a tiny smidgen of definite knowledge to go on.


In your first paragraph you seemed to be implying that those of us who don't like Meghan are racist and then in the next paragraph you admit that you didn't like her much after the Oprah interview.  There are plenty of reasons to dislike Meghan based on her actions -- toward her family, toward her new royal family and through her constant complaining -- without anyone's dislike being "open to speculation."


Right Now said:


> *Will people ever stop being negative? * @Mizmo, until people tend to their own imperfections, and not pull others down so we don't have to think of our own shortcomings, it will never end.


You and Sunny have had so many _negative _comments about those of us chatting on this thread I just have to defend us a little.  

First of all Harry and Meghan are public figures, their names will be in the history books, they are  part of the royal line of one the biggest, longest monarchies on earth.  That means people will always talk about them to some extent, just as we talk about George Washington.  However all the royals have a choice many of them leave fairly quiet lives.  

Harry and Meghan chose to bring more attention to themselves by announcing they were leaving the firm and going to America.  Then they made a million dollar deal with Netflix to make a documentary about themselves, deliberately opening all sorts of private moments about themselves and their children to the world. They _want _to be talked about!  If some of us don't like them, that's our right and it's the downside of their fame and vast fortune.

The chances that they will read any negative comments about them on this board are _extremely_ slim and if they should and it makes them feel bad then they can go open some of their stacks of fan mail and read loving letters to their hearts content.  

On the other hand, those of us on this small message board are bound to read your critical and demeaning thoughts about us and we don't have any fan mail to the contrary.  You have called us hateful.  You have said we are pulling others down so that we don't have to face our own short comings. What are you doing to us, if not pulling us down? 

I have received so many personal insults on this forum lately that, even though I love so many aspects of it, I've considered giving it up because the negative comments are so depressing. You have set yourselves up as our moral superiors and yet who has hurt the most feelings today?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2022)

Yeah, what's up with the defense of public figures?  Who cares?  So what?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> This, ostensibly, came from those in-country at the same time.  Jealous hate?  Personally I don't give excreta about him.


I think you're probably right , that it came from the Local media where Harry was based at the time of his service..because here in the UK, the media only reported Heroic things about Harry... who knows what the truth is.. who cares.. as you say..


----------



## hearlady (Dec 13, 2022)

I agree that they seem to want to call attention to themselves under the guise of "telling their own story themselves."
To me the best thing to do if you are worried about yours and your children's safety is to lay low, become less famous, and tell your story in a memoir when your children are older.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 13, 2022)

Still gonna watch it though because I have time now that I'm retired.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 13, 2022)

We've replaced the Windsors with the Kardashians.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 13, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> We've replaced the Windsors with the Kardashians.


Yuck, Kardashians.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 13, 2022)

hearlady said:


> Yuck, Kardashians.


I know (roughly) who the Kardashians are, (I've never watched them, nor do I want to), but it seems to me that they developed their own get rich quick _schtick_ as opposed to the other pair who have nothing but 'stories out of school' to offer.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2022)

Della, there were lots of reasons that people resented Meghan, just as many people resented Diana (and many loved her.) It is true that Meghan herself mentioned racist remarks directed to her, from some of the royals themselves, but I never said or implied that people resented her for only that reason, though I'm sure there were plenty that did.  The ugly head of racism gets reared whenever it finds an openng.

But please don't put words in my mouth. Saying she was resented from the beginning *for all sorts of reasons *means exactly that. Probably some of the reasons had to do with her personality, her American-ness, maybe even envy of her beauty. And some of the reasons undoubtedly had to do with race or nationality. Diana was also a controversial figure, in her case obviously having nothing to do with race. Meghan and Harry who seems to be still grieving for his mother) may be seen by some as a symbol of Diana.

I think so far the series is interesting, and will tune in again next week, and reach my own conclusions. I don't have any bias one way or the other on this subject, and I think your own anger is what is driving your comments, not anything I've said on the subject. Which brings me back to my original observation, that some subjects (American politics, the Covid vaccine, British royalty, gun control - my God, especially that!) seem to bring out the argumentive side in many people, even on a supposedly "friendly" discussion board.

Maybe we could find a way to discuss some of these subjects without snarling at each other?  (Well, we can't discuss politics, but political biases do get into lots of other subjects, anyway). But Meghan and Harry? Really, do they have any effect on your life at all, as a midwestern American?


----------



## Della (Dec 13, 2022)

Sunny said:


> But please don't put words in my mouth.


I apologize for that.  I did think you were implying racism, so I was wrong about that.

I'm also sorry if I appear to be angry and snarling all the time.  I'm well aware that I'm argumentative, but I'm rarely angry when I post.  Annoyed maybe, but not angry.    I'll have to work on my tone.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2022)

Della said:


> I'm also sorry if I appear to be angry and snarling all the time.  I'm well aware that I'm argumentative, but I'm rarely angry when I post.  Annoyed maybe, but not angry.    I'll have to work on my tone.


I don't see you as that at all.  I find you very pleasant and I love your avatar!


----------



## Della (Dec 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I don't see you as that at all.  I find you very pleasant and I love your avatar!


Thank you Pepper, you're always so sweet and you're so smart -- a rare combination in my experience.

  My avatar does reflect the real me.  I may whirl and snap if you pull my tail, but mostly I just want to run up and lick your face.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2022)

Thank you for your gracious reply, Della.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Della, there were lots of reasons that people resented Meghan, just as many people resented Diana (and many loved her.) It is true that Meghan herself mentioned racist remarks directed to her, from some of the royals themselves, but I never said or implied that people resented her for only that reason, though I'm sure there were plenty that did.  The ugly head of racism gets reared whenever it finds an openng.
> 
> But please don't put words in my mouth. Saying she was resented from the beginning *for all sorts of reasons *means exactly that. Probably some of the reasons had to do with her personality, her American-ness, maybe even envy of her beauty. And some of the reasons undoubtedly had to do with race or nationality. Diana was also a controversial figure, in her case obviously having nothing to do with race. Meghan and Harry who seems to be still grieving for his mother) may be seen by some as a symbol of Diana.
> 
> ...




Meghan,  like Diana,   has been a trailblazer in everything she does.
I would suspect that if Diana was alive,  she would be proud of Harry,   and his choice of wife.
Meghan embodies that same spirit that  Diana had.
Americans loved Diana  for it.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2022)

JustBonee said:


> Being biracial in the US  is old news these days,  but in Europe it's still something new,   and newsworthy.
> Someday that will change over there too.


I saw more interracial couples in Britain in the sixties than I ever saw here at the time.


----------



## Della (Dec 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I saw more interracial couples in Britain in the sixties than I ever saw here at the time.


Yes, when we were in England 1990-1993 I was very impressed with the relative lack of racism.  We had several black American Air Force friends who married white English women while we were there. Every one of them elected to get out of the Air force so they could live the rest of their lives in England.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I saw more interracial couples in Britain in the sixties than I ever saw here at the time.




Wonder why it's changed ? ..   Can only go by the media/tabloids from Britain.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I saw more interracial couples in Britain in the sixties than I ever saw here at the time.


When I was in Europe for 2 years in the 50s, there were far more biracial couples than one would see in the U.S.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 13, 2022)

Della said:


> Y*ou and Sunny have had so many negative comments about those of us chatting on this thread I just have to defend us a little.*
> 
> The chances that they will read any negative comments about them on this board are _extremely_ slim and if they should and it makes them feel bad then they can go open some of their stacks of fan mail and read loving letters to their hearts content.  On the other hand, those of us on this small message board are bound to read your critical and demeaning thoughts about us and we don't have any fan mail to the contrary. *You have called us hateful.* You have said we are pulling others down so that we don't have to face our own short comings. What are you doing to us, if not pulling us down?


Sorry you feel this way....but again, here is my quote.  I never called you hateful.  I also included myself in having shortcomings.

*Will people ever stop being negative?* until people tend to their own imperfections, and not pull others down so we don't have to think of our own shortcomings, it will never end.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 13, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Sorry you feel this way....but again, here is my quote.  I never called you hateful.  I also included myself in having shortcomings.
> 
> *Will people ever stop being negative? @Mizmo,* until people tend to their own imperfections, and not pull others down so we don't have to think of our own shortcomings, it will never end.




*Would you please remove my name from this post and your original which comes after a quote * *I did not make.
My opening post simply said ..Will it ever end ...*


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 13, 2022)

It's time for this post to end, methinks.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 13, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> *Would you please remove my name from this post and your original which comes after a quote * *I did not make.
> My opening post simply said ..Will it ever end ...*


I can't access the original, but I am sorry for tagging your initial question.  Please forgive me.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 13, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> It's time for this post to end, methinks.


I did request to lock  a few hours ago but no action  yet


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2022)

Let me explain my sad reaction above.  Sad you are requesting this, not that there's no action yet.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Let me explain my sad reaction above.  Sad you are requesting this, not that there's no action yet.


Well you can still post as it is not yet locked. Apparently I did not do the request in the correct manner so I am not sure that it will be locked.
However, I am done with it so carry on  folks...just keep my name out of it.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 14, 2022)

It seems Matrix is unable to find any problem with this thread other than the fact that I have complained about being misquoted.
However I see my name has been deleted  from some so have no proof.
That was not the only reason for my request. I just felt some of  the posts were getting too personal among others  and as I started the post I felt obligated to end it..
He has also gone back into  other of  my  older posts,  made changes  and criticized  which I cannot argue about as I  don't remember the originals.  Nitpicking now.
So I will leave this thread to continue without me.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 14, 2022)

I was willing to let it go...........


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

Sunny said:


> I haven't seen any indication that they are lying about the house, or the house not being theirs. But apparently they are sellng it because they want to buy a bigger house in a fancier neighborhood.
> 
> Is there something wrong with that?


the house is not theirs... it was lent to them by a Billionaire.. it's been all over the media... . Just another lie from the Harkle Nest


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2022)

What is a Harkle Nest?


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

Well, I just sat through the 56 lies told by Haznoballs and his actress mattress Harpy.

I am posting the 2 exceptional very researched videos by Lady Colin Campbell here, beware they are long and you might need a stiff drink.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 16, 2022)

I think their whole thing they have going on is fake attention getting. If they really disliked the RF and didn't want the attention, they would have gotten married, privately told the family that now that William has enough heirs to the throne, they will be stepping down from the Royal duties. Then they would have disappeared in the sunset never to be heard of again while they live out their lives privately. But no, they seem to be going to every tabloid and every interviewer who will listen and just blasting and putting down the Royal family. That's wrong. Don't air your dirty laundry like that for the world to see and laugh at. Then they expect for the RF to not be upset or mad?? I think the whole thing is horrible. If they hate that life so much just leave and go on with your life in private. Meghan is probably a perfect example of why in the past the Royals encouraged their family to marry other royalty or people within that circle who understands that life. And I would think that as the first Black American to marry into the RF that Meghan would want to set a better example. There are people with REAL problems in the world, like trying to put food on the table for their kids and she's crying because of curtsies and royal duties or whatever she's upset about. Goodness! People are so silly!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 16, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Here's a little bit of something to take your mind off the topic of royalty, and Harry and Meghan and if you're tired of Gunsmoke reruns.
> 
> Curtsy to the queen?  To brits she is a queen, but to all the other countries, it's a bit like a fairytale.  If brits make her and the family special, that's up to them.  Remember the Pied Piper of Hamelin?  Fairytale.  The Emperor's New Clothes?  Fairytale.
> 
> ...


Give me the money that Meghan got, and I'll curtsy to you!


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 16, 2022)

If only the media would ignore them. I'm sure I can't be alone in being sick to the back teeth of this pair. Prince William and Kate are behaving in a dignified manner and not reacting, at least in public. Just leave them alone to run out of steam.

I'd like to give my take on their relationship......Meghan gave Harry what he needed....and Harry gave Meghan what she wanted. Now leave them to stew in their own juice.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 16, 2022)

When a gold mine is your only source of income you'll take your pickaxe & shovel and go down there every day.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 16, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> When a gold mine is your only source of income you'll take your pickaxe & shovel and go down there every day.


Good point, I suppose if someone would pay me to complain about my family I might consider it.  Pay well enough I might do it.


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> If only the media would ignore them. I'm sure I can't be alone in being sick to the back teeth of this pair. Prince William and Kate are behaving in a dignified manner and not reacting, at least in public. Just leave them alone to run out of steam.
> 
> I'd like to give my take on their relationship......Meghan gave Harry what he needed....and Harry gave Meghan what she wanted. Now leave them to stew in their own juice.


You are not alone, I am so over hearing about them.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

This is what a Leading journalist and wife of a leading politician wrote in the Mail this morning... 

_Last week, when the first instalment of the Netflix documentary Harry & Meghan dropped, I wrote that I had some sympathy for Harry, after all that he had been through with his mother.

I gave him the benefit of the doubt because I genuinely felt there were some extenuating circumstances.

This week, having watched the final three episodes, I feel like a fool. More than that, I feel like I've been played. Like we've all been played — the public, the Press, the Palace.

Because not only is it clear that Harry is very far from a vulnerable individual, scarred by his trauma but fundamentally well-meaning; I'd say that from the footage presented, the pair of them — Harry and Meghan — also planned all this right from the start.

Continued here... https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-11543863/SARAH-VINE-week-said-felt-sorry-Harry-fool-am.html_


----------



## hearlady (Dec 16, 2022)

I've just watched two. Now I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Harry and Meghan, you've finally lost us: We're covering our eyes, plugging our ears and screaming -please God, make it stop.​
Congrats H&M, you've done something Biden and Trump couldn't. You've brought America together.

Almost everyone is plugging their ears, covering their eyes, and screaming: Please God, make it stop!

The New York Times reheated the 'second serving of reviews' of the Megflix opus. 'Some critics have had their fill of the couple's account,' they write, detailing a laundry list of critics who found it to be 'grudge-rehashing,' a 'gussied-up reality show' and 'out-of-touch, self-absorbed and cornier than a Hallmark movie.'

Left-leaning The Atlantic ran the headline, 'The Cringeworthy End of "Harry & Meghan" on Netflix… The ex-royals insist they're moving on. Viewers should be so lucky'. Far-left Slate ran the hilarious headline, 'It's okay to admit Harry and Meghan are annoying.' 


Full Story



Yes, we know it's 'okay'.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 17, 2022)

I know people are tired of this but I just finished the 3rd episode and I have some thoughts.
First of all, and again, the press is horrible!
I understand there's an agreement between the Royals and the press but its gotten so dangerous!
I think Harry was hoping that it was something they could change by not going along to get along but it backfired. 

I see why Meghan feels betrayed by her father however if it was my father I would send someone to go in person. Private security to be sure they could get in the door and see that he's ok instead of 20 phone calls. He did a wrong thing. He may have been convinced it was ok or he's a jerk but he's her father that she appeared to love. But she just seemingly wrote him off for being in the midst of the very thing she's trying to fight.

Next her niece Ashleigh. Why did you not put your foot down and say she WILL be at my wedding. Too bad if Ashleigh s Mom isn't invited and how it looks. It looks bad that you ,again, won't fight for family you supposedly love!
Ashleigh also  was not at the shower her friends threw for her. Why? What a great way to make a menz. Its private. The Royals can't affect that guest list. Maybe she declined.


So, these are The Days of our Lives........


----------



## hearlady (Dec 17, 2022)

I finished the series and I wish them well.
Glad to see Meghan and Ashleigh reconnected.
I hope Harry and William will also.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 18, 2022)

Who's right? who's wrong? Wasn't her father the parent that bought her up, paid for her education? Yes I agree he has done some stupid things, i.e. the photos, but does he not deserve some consideration? When a child is born to parents one of whom is white and the other black why are they considered black?


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

@RobinWren Even Murderers get visits. she is not just hurting him, she is also hurting her children by denying them grandparents on both sides of the family.

She has spread so much hate and God only knows what she has said about her father to Harry, she can't turn around.
She has backed herself into a corner.

A corner full of lies and she will drag everyone else down with her.
I believe she is the one who set her father up, the photographer was someone she has used as her photographer.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 19, 2022)

I certainly DON'T _'follow'_ these two, but geez are they ever hard to avoid.

Just clicked on an online 'newspaper', the heading of which indicates they're starting yet another series on 'Inspiring Leaders'.

Have to wonder if their spare time is spent watching _Get Smart_ re-runs, 'cause every time you turn around it's _"OK, would you believe....?"_


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 19, 2022)

Tish said:


> @RobinWren Even Murderers get visits. she is not just hurting him, she is also hurting her children by denying them grandparents on both sides of the family.
> 
> She has spread so much hate and God only knows what she has said about her father to Harry, she can't turn around.
> She has backed herself into a corner.
> ...


I agree with your first paragraph. I find h... a very strong word and do not like to use it . I think that he is in love and love sometimes makes us ignore the obvious. Their comments will be fact checked and hopefully the truth will come out.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 20, 2022)

I've always enjoyed Royal watching and especially liked how close William and Harry were through the years.  When Harry started dating Meghan, I thought she would be a wonderful addition to the Royal Family ...beautiful, articulate and loved that she was biracial and all that meant for relating to people outside the traditional Royal watchers.  They seemed a fun couple and I enjoyed reading her blog.  Never have thought much of her acting even when I initially liked her.

When her sister started trashing her, I thought (and still do) that the sister is a head case.  But when childhood friends of Meghan's started speaking out about how she'd dropped them once she got a regular TV part, that gave me pause.   Then the wedding ....thought it was tacky for a divorcee to wear a blusher veil.  Really thought it was weird that she invited celebrities instead of her family and I don't for one minute believe that she wasn't allowed to invite family. Then she wore a "look at me, I'm pregnant" outfit to Eugenia's wedding though several outfits she wore for a month or so afterwards didn't show her pregnancy.  Super tacky thing to do.

As time went on and staff quit, began leaking info about her diva behavior, I started getting the same vibes I get from people in my real life who are narcissists.  The gawd awful over the top New York baby shower and her smirking pap walks there tipped the balance to "I really don't like this person."   Then there was the interview in Africa when she complained about no one asking about her welfare just after she'd spent time with women who aren't even protected by gender based violence at school.  That's when I began to see her as a disgusting person.  Her subsequent behavior including lie after lie that are easily disproved cements the impression of narcissism.

Have been talking mostly about Meghan until this point, but I now believe that Harry has an equally bad--if not worse--character.  His sense of entitlement is off the charts.  I loath people like him and other celebrities who preach protecting the Earth and fly around in private jets.  The "we have to fly private to protect my family" BS started before they left the Royal Family when they still had protection officers.  I also have no respect for a person who advocates for mental health while constantly blathering on about grudges in the name of "speaking my truth."   That's not healthy, it's toxic.  He talks about protecting his family while stirring up a core group of really strange fans who spew hate and toxcitiy as well, especially towards the Prince and Princess of Wales.   I cannot imagine how the threat level for the PPOW and their children has increased due to Harry and Meghan's stirring up hate.

There's tons more and I'm not alone by any means in the shift from liking to loathing.   It's global, especially in Australia; I watched a commentator there who detailed almost exactly my thoughts in the process she and many other Aussies went through from initially liking the couple to thinking that they're vengeful, bitter people who are making conscious choices to stay that way.   My heart breaks for their children.


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

@AnnieA I agree with you 100% she is a narcissist and just like you I was fooled.
What did it for me, was when she came to Australia and threw a hot cup of tea at the person that brought it to her, then complained because she wasn't given the whole house to stay in as well as muttering that she couldn't believe she wasn't getting paid to meet the people.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 21, 2022)

Tish said:


> @AnnieA I agree with you 100% she is a narcissist and just like you I was fooled.
> What did it for me, was when she came to Australia and threw a hot cup of tea at the person that brought it to her, then complained because she wasn't given the whole house to stay in as well as muttering that she couldn't believe she wasn't getting paid to meet the people.


Did she really do that or did she trip? I did hear about the not getting paid, I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

@RobinWren I would like to think she tripped, truly I would, but the media down here reported she threw it.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 22, 2022)

I don't have Netflix, so I can't comment about this show,but for 2 people who keep saying they want to stay out of the 'limelight' maybe its time for them to zipped it& get on with their lives
The new issue of People magazine has them on the cover,Harry's memoir is being published in U.S in Jan enough already!


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 22, 2022)

Tish said:


> @RobinWren I would like to think she tripped, truly I would, but the media down here reported she threw it.


I wonder if it was mentioned in the media here and in the UK. Just more bad behaviour from someone who knows better.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm oblivious as to the "Royals". I can't keep track of who is who. Except for a few weddings, the Royal family sounds like a bad reality show. This one snubbed this one, this one displeased this one, this one had a bigger flag than that one, etc., etc. I'm getting tired of news items about some sniping in the Royal Family. I don't think that measures up to being world headline news.


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Good God, now apparently Thomas Markle Jnr will be putting out a documentary or whatever to hit back at MM.
It truly is the never-ending $hit$how.


----------



## Jamala (Jan 6, 2023)

Goodness what a very sad thread…such animosity and the name calling (!!)…all I can say is thank God for my parents who instilled in us a sense of dignity and respect. Hope you guys managed to_ somehow_ have an even remotely pleasant Christmas without fuming and stewing too much over Meghan and Harry.

I am sure Prince Harry, Duchess Meghan, Archie, Lilibet and granny Doria and their friends, had a ball at their beautiful Montecito home.
I wish them a blessed and joyous New Year.

Best of everything to the Duke and Duchess of Sussex in the coming years!!






An elegant and eloquent young woman and the Prince who loves her!


----------



## Jamala (Jan 6, 2023)

Harry was born, His Royal Highness Prince Henry of Wales, as his mother and father were the Prince and Princess of Wales at the time.

However, when Harry married Meghan in 2018, the pair were *gifted* the titles of Duke and Duchess of Sussex by Queen Elizabeth.

When Harry and Meghan stepped down from senior royal duties in 2020, the couple agreed that they would no longer use the style His/Her Royal Highness before their names. The rest of the title remains intact.

Harry was also stripped of his honorary military titles but has been allowed to keep the rest of his titles.

Don’t hold your breath anyone…no Bill will be passed in Parliament to remove any more titles…not only is the Prime Minister Rishi Sunak opposed to it, so are the majority of MPs. Added to that, there is no way, his father King Charles will go against the late Queen and strip them of their Duke and Duchess titles.

When all is said and done, King Charles loves both of his sons and like most parents will do nothing to harm Harry and Meghan.

Although Harry no longer wishes to be referred to as 'Prince', he is still a prince by birthright and is still in the line of succession to the throne.

So, there you have it!


----------



## Jamala (Jan 6, 2023)

Yes..racism does exist in the British royal ranks, not so much among the young members but among the older crowd…the so called “palace officials” who are set in their old “British Empire” ways.
The European royals are steps ahead of us in their acceptance of non-whites into their families.

I am so glad Harry and Meghan are telling _*their* _truth. Truth always prevails and we shall see at the end of the day how wronged this young couple have been. I wish them the best of luck and I feel sure they will be reunited with their father King Charles one day.

Meghan was a breath of fresh air that wafted through the royal family…the Queen recognized it and took her under her wing. What was Meghan’s crime? She became too popular, the Queen was fond of her, she travelled on the royal train with the Queen, when none of the others were invited to do so.., and…all that ignited the jealousy we are witnessing and the reason this couple left the UK.

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZl-J_4Y9rk*

It is so sad people would rather pander to the tabloid press by repeating the garbage they print. At least those reporters get paid for writing trash…their gullible readers, do not!! 
Opinions are not facts, but does that stop the troubled masses from posting them!


----------



## mrstime (Jan 6, 2023)

Its all whine from Harry, I used to like him.


----------



## Jamala (Jan 6, 2023)

*The Fulani Saga...*
There appears to be a great deal of confusion and misinformation as to the meaning of the name “Fulani”…Fulani is a member of a pastoral and nomadic people of mixed African and Mediterranean ancestry, scattered through western Africa from Senegal to Cameroon.

This woman adopted the name because she used to run a dancing school and used it as her “stage name.” Her real name is Marlene Headley. A little bit of research would have revealed this, but I guess there are *definitely no researchers here.*

She was actually born and raised in Kilburn a suburb of London, UK. Her parents came from Barbados. Her ancestors are from Africa. Should she discard her ancestry?? Why shouldn’t she wear her African clothes if she wishes? I’ve worn the sari on many occasions and I do not even resemble an Indian lady. I don’t look Chinese either and I sometimes wear a cheongsam. Furthermore, I am not African, but I love African prints and I wear them. So there!!

Lady Susan is a disappointment. Nothing to do with her age, but everything to do with the undercurrent of racism among the older members of the aristocracy.

Asking someone where they are from is not a problem and only becomes one when the person badgers you, even though, they have been told several times. Then to add insult to injury, she places her hand on the woman’s body, moved aside her hair, to get a look at her name tag. How very rude…I am astounded!!!

Fulani was not the only one she quizzed that day, she did the same to one of Britain’s top lawyers Nazir Afzal, Chancellor of the University of Manchester and ex-chief prosecutor of the CPS, about his heritage.

William and his father did the right thing by getting rid of her. Charles knows of the racism that exists among palace officials and some family members. I feel as King, he will be changing a lot of things.

Fulani did *not just rock up* to Buckingham Palace…she was *invited* by Charles, Camilla and William! So to say, she planted herself there is so pathetic. Happy to see Camilla is having talks with the woman to see how the situation can be improved.

Furthermore, there is no information *anywhere *to suggest Misan Harriman, the photographer is related to Ngozi Fulani! For proof of this a credible link is required. I guarantee none will be found!

What amazes me, is the lack of research skills on this thread!!!

Nice to see though, Lady Susan invited Fulani to the Palace and apologised in person to Fulani who graciously accepted her apology…all’s well that ends well and I am pleased.


----------



## Jamala (Jan 6, 2023)

*Lady Colin Campbell …
What a pathetic person and *What a load of twaddle! 
First of all Colin Campbell is no “lady.” She has no ties at all with the royal family. She is steadfastly clinging on to a courtesy title to give the appearance that she is some sort of society insider. She is not!! She does not have access to any inside information - whatever she uses in her books and videos is all the tittle tattle she reaps from the tabloid press, especially her love for the Daily Mail, The Sun and The Mirror bs rags!

If she hadn’t been on “I’m A Celebrity, get me out of here” (where she was hated by the way) a few years ago, nobody would have a clue who this weird woman is.

She is despised by the entire royal family for comments she made about the late Queen and Princess Margaret. As far as she is concerned, the royal sisters were conceived by artificial insemination, there is more, but I will not mention it here out of respect for the Queen, whom I loved.

Even the Queen Mother (mother of Queen Elizabeth) was maligned by this “person” who claimed the QM was the daughter of the family’s French cook. There is so much more so it is not surprising this person is extremely disliked by the royals. She is never invited to any royal event. None of them have any contact with her. Recently, in her latest book, she claims the Queen died from bone cancer… *an utter lie.*

Now she is petitioning the King to strip Harry of his titles. That is hilarious since Charles hates the woman and would have nothing to do with her, let alone give any credence to her silly, pathetic petition!!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2023)

@Jamala 
"but I guess there are *definitely no researchers here."*

Just lazy I guess.  However, we have you.


----------



## Jamala (Jan 7, 2023)

Pepper said:


> @Jamala
> "but I guess there are *definitely no researchers here."*
> 
> Just lazy I guess.  However, we have you.


Thank you sweetie...I'll do my best!


----------



## Bellbird (Jan 7, 2023)

I am totally over Harry, 38 years of age and being led by the nose. A pity he hadn't of been made to stay in the forces, he would not be the whinging little boy that he is now. Years ago he would have been hung drawn and quartered. There has to be a price to be paid for him slagging off his family, and speaking out of turn when in Afghanistan.


----------



## perChance (Jan 7, 2023)

Jamala said:


> Meghan was a breath of fresh air


'Air' maybe - but more like 'hot air'.


----------

